# Dose anyone have any ideas on how to build a hay feeder ?



## bnbfarm (Jan 16, 2012)

i have been wanting to build a hay feeder for me sheep for a while now and was wondering if any one has any ideason how to build one ?  or have any pictures of any Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, I built one. It feeds 10 head and cost me $30 for lumber. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15452













> I made it in my Wood & Metal Structures class in school as my "Student Project." My teacher got me a 1"x12"x8' board and a 1"x12"x12' board to make the sheep feeder with. It's definately not perfect, but it should serve it's purpose and it should be super strong (look at all those screws!)  It is supposed to be raised off the ground, but we (my friend and I) couldn't make the corner posts long enough so that way we'd have enough wood for the entire project. So my solution would be to put it on two bales of straw or set it up on some cinder blocks. I also didn't put any boards on the bottom for support, nor any plywood triangles on the top.
> 
> Anything that touches a corner needs to be cut at an 18* angle to make it all fit together nicely. It's only about 2 feet tall and about 3 feet wide at any of its widest points.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshawn (Jan 18, 2012)

nice.............


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 19, 2012)

very nice feeder


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

I made this one.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15276


----------



## moshar (Jan 19, 2012)

I like that feeder, I may steal your design if you don't mind to build one for a few goats that I have.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

We wouldn't put our designs on here if we didn't want people to use them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

We have used the 5 sided feeder design and it works pretty well.


----------

